# 2007 Murano Flashing Airbag Light



## c.curtin (Jul 8, 2020)

Hello, I am new to the forum and new to the Murano that was recently purchased for my sister. The airbag light came on flashing and there are 5 codes on the module:B1134, B1129, B1022, B1049, and B1054. I could see that at least two of these are steering wheel airbag lights and the others are front side airbag lights. The car has not been in an accident that I am aware of, but I can't clear these codes. I have been reading that this may be an issue with the control module or the diag. port, but I don't want to start throwing parts at the problem if I don't have to. Any ideas? Thanks


----------

